# Fondez pour eux



## Kraus

Hi friends! Could you please help me with this expression?

"Puddings, crumbles et cakes sont servis chauds accompagnés de glace ou de custard - une crème anglaise très épaisse. *Fondez pour eux*, mais attention à votre ligne... calories garanties!"

Is it by chance something like "Andate in visibilio per loro"? I'd translate as follows: "Vi manderanno in visiblio, ma attenti alla vostra linea: sono bombe caloriche!" 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Kraus,
Anche dalle risposte all'argomento su Fra-Eng, credo si possa tradurre come suggerisci tu.
Oppure:
- Fatevi tentare
- Cedete (alla tentazione)
- Perdete pure il controllo


----------



## Kraus

Grazie mille Angel.Aura!   Spero che presto ci sia un sottoforum French-Italian, così questi topic saranno più in evidenza


----------



## Angel.Aura

Figurati!
Lo so che avrai già risolto da tempo, però mi dispiace così tanto quando non si trova una soluzione a qualche questione... 

Bella, l'idea del sottoforum Italiano-Francese! 

Bonne Année!


----------



## Kraus

Angel.Aura said:


> Figurati!
> Lo so che avrai già risolto da tempo, però mi dispiace così tanto quando non si trova una soluzione a qualche questione...


Anche a me... Tanti auguri e buon 2008!


----------



## Stiannu

Concordo sul sotto-forum!!! 

Su _fondez pour eux_, sarebbe un peccato perdere l'allusione, dato che si passa dalla descrizione di dolci, creme e gelati (passibili di sciogliersi, _fondre_) all'espressione fondez pour eux. Il gioco si potrebbe rendere con qualcosa come _scioglietevi_ _dalla passione_, o simili...


----------

